# Anyone still "blast" with hcg right before pct???



## DaBeast25 (Mar 27, 2011)

It seems more common to run throughout your entire cycle now, but does anyone still do higher dosed eod injections....

Like 2500iu eod for 16 days right before pct or during the first few weeks...

This is what's recommended in Heavy's STICKY on PCT, and it's also what Dr. Scally recommends in his pct protocol which has supposedly had a tremendous success rate with his patients.

anyone???


----------



## bombboogie (Mar 27, 2011)

not 100% sure, but i swore i read somewhere that high hcg dosing may negatively impact you.


----------



## MDR (Mar 27, 2011)

Nothing wrong with taking a larger dose of Hcg while the ester clears your system.  The amount taken still does not come close to being high enough to do any harm.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 27, 2011)

bombboogie said:


> not 100% sure, but i swore i read somewhere that high hcg dosing may negatively impact you.


 

there is the possiblity this but use of hcg for a long period of time can do this as well which makes me second guess running it for an entire cycle even if its at a low dose.  

Nothing seems to be concrete on this subject....


----------



## bombboogie (Mar 27, 2011)

DaBeast25 said:


> there is the possiblity this but use of hcg for a long period of time can do this as well which makes me second guess running it for an entire cycle even if its at a low dose.
> 
> Nothing seems to be concrete on this subject....



if you do end up blasting, probably go with some nolva at the same time to prevent the desensitization then.


----------



## brundel (Mar 27, 2011)

My doc scripts 1000iu daily leading up to clomid therapy.
HCG administration begins 3 weeks before last shot.
IF this doesnt get your nuts working your in trouble.

Or you can run it the whole cycle at 500iu-1000iu 2x weekly and bump it up at the end.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 27, 2011)

bombboogie said:


> if you do end up blasting, probably go with some nolva at the same time to prevent the desensitization then.


 
A serm definitely does need to be run as well, but how does nolva prevent desensitization?


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 27, 2011)

brundel said:


> My doc scripts 1000iu daily leading up to clomid therapy.
> HCG administration begins 3 weeks before last shot.
> IF this doesnt get your nuts working your in trouble.
> 
> Or you can run it the whole cycle at 500iu-1000iu 2x weekly and bump it up at the end.


 
So you actually have a doc that helps you recover after AAS cycles???


----------



## bombboogie (Mar 27, 2011)

DaBeast25 said:


> A serm definitely does need to be run as well, but how does nolva prevent desensitization?



things that i have said in this post and the previous is based on previous readings about hcg use.

personally, i have not used it yet; hence, the memory fog on the subject.

i have some recollection about, "high dosing of hcg may damage leydig cells, and nolva was suggested that it may prevent this action of desensitization."

 but if i were to use hcg, it would be 500iu max per, e2d/e3d (most likely 3, since e3d is when the decline happens)

this is based on personal opinion, nor it should affect you on how you want to run/do it. 

regardless on your choice, good luck.


----------



## brundel (Mar 27, 2011)

DaBeast25 said:


> So you actually have a doc that helps you recover after AAS cycles???



He helps people, particularly BB's and professional athletes recover from long heavy cycles yes. He used to be an advisor for some olympic program. You go into his office and its all HUGE dudes. 
But...no he doesnt actually help me recover because Im on HRT.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 27, 2011)

bombboogie said:


> things that i have said in this post and the previous is based on previous readings about hcg use.
> 
> personally, i have not used it yet; hence, the memory fog on the subject.
> 
> ...



Nolva does not help prevent suppression.  Nolva helps with estrogen side effects and helps getting LH production back up to speed, although clomid is supposed to be better at this.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 27, 2011)

very interesting subject... I'm very tempted to try Dr Scally's PCT, but with a slightly lower hcg dose


----------



## bombboogie (Mar 27, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Nolva does not help prevent suppression.  Nolva helps with estrogen side effects and helps getting LH production back up to speed, although clomid is supposed to be better at this.



you may be correct on this subject matter, but i would have to go research more on hcg use if i were to use it.

same suggestion toward to the OP as well, research before use to get a decent grasp on what and what not to do.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 27, 2011)

bombboogie said:


> you may be correct on this subject matter, but i would have to go research more on hcg use if i were to use it.
> 
> same suggestion toward to the OP as well, research before use to get a decent grasp on what and what not to do.



Couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 27, 2011)

DaBeast25 said:


> very interesting subject... I'm very tempted to try Dr Scally's PCT, but with a slightly lower hcg dose



One protocol that I've had recommended is 1,000 IU EOD or 500 IU ED (total 5,000 IU) for 10 days starting day after last pin.  then start PCT at day 14 after last pin.  This was recommended for a test e only cycle, when HCG wasn't run throughout cycle.  
I am in no way recommending this, just sharing what has been recommended by a respected vet.  I'm in no place to give suggestions.  I am curious to know what vets here think.


----------



## TwisT (Mar 27, 2011)

MDR said:


> Nothing wrong with taking a larger dose of Hcg while the ester clears your system.  The amount taken still does not come close to being high enough to do any harm.



this


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 27, 2011)

TwisT said:


> this


 
It there any actual research proving exactly what doses do in fact cause desensitation of the leydig cells?


----------

